# Egyptair offer 20% discount



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Just seen Egyptair are offering a 20% discount if you buy a ticket for any flight that leaves before 30 May 2012 .Tickets must be bought on 16,17,18 December only.
lane:


----------

